# Boot failure after flashing



## Verdict

Good day everyone,
Sadly, I am having some issues with my Motorola Razr (Non US).
So I recently got my Razr back from Motorola after it went into the white light no charging mode. At the time it was still GB, but when I got it back they had updated it to ICS. However, it was stuck in a bootloop and it never actually turned on. Now being the idiot that I am, I used the Razr utility (1.8) with option 1 to 'fix' my phone; resulting in a failed flash. Obviously, my phone is not the US version, so the firmware was wrong.

Now, I am from the Netherlands, but we don't have an official version of the firmware. I suppose that from sbf.droid-developers.org it would either be retail central Europe, or just retail British. Something tells me it would be central europe, as my phone also had the dutch language available, and I suppose the retail British wouldn't.

Alright, so I read up a bit to avoid stupid mistakes like the previous one, and I tried updating with RSD Lite 5.7, after installing the drivers. (Well, I did this before the 1.8 issue, but that aside). I used all three of the central europe versions listed on droid-developers.org, from top to bottom:
SPDREM_U_01.6.5.1-167_SPU-15-M2-1-CEE_1C.91P_0A.6C_RTCEE_CFC_HWp2b_SIGNED.xml.zip
SPDREM_U_01.6.5.1-73_SPU-11-M1-2_SIGNEuropeAustraliaEMEA_USASPDRRTCEE_HWp2b_Servi ce1FF_fastboot.xml.zip
SPDREM_U_01.6.7.2-180_SPU-19-TA-11.6_SIGNEuropeAustraliaEMEA_USASPDRICSRTCEE_HWp2b _Service1FF_fastboot.xml.zip

The first two gave an failed flashing process cdt.bin phone returned fail error. After a bit of searching, I found that this either means that I am using the firmware for the wrong region, or that it is too old. Now, first I thought it might be the region, but then I used the third one. To my surprise, it worked. RSD was able to go through all the steps, up until the rebooting. And then it went into boot failure.

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (s) (Boot Failure)

Invalid CG OTV (CG: cdrom): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG OTV (CG: webtop): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG HAB (CG: webtop, status: 0X0056)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: webtop)

Now, googling for this results a number of posts, but they all have the low battery issue. My phone however, is fully charged, and says battery OK. But from here on, I do not know how to proceed. The firmware flash appeared to be working, but the phone won't go beyond the Dual Core boot logo, after that it goes straight into the Boot Failure menu. I can't access recovery either, but I did use the -w command in fastboot to wipe the cache, but that didn't do anything either.

Here comes my very uneducated guess as to what could be the issue. In the firmware file that I used to update the phone, only a few of the files are present that were replaced using the 1.8 utility. So maybe this means that there are still quite a few 'wrong' files on the phone, which weren't included in this update, that have to be replaced by older files. However, I have no clue how to figure out which of these it would be, or if this is even the case. Maybe I don't know what I'm talking about, which is also very possible. I also say this because the old firmware files that I tried to flash first were much (~200mb) bigger than the newest update.

Anyway, if anyone has a clue what to do from here, I'd be very happy to get some input. Sending it back to motorola is something that I want to avoid, as it took them 4! weeks last time I sent my phone to them.

Quick edit: Using the latest version of the GB firmware results in the same issue as using the Central Europe one. However, RSD tools does indeed accept it.


----------



## Verdict

After reflashing the webtop as instructed in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29242699
under fastboot for the webtop, the phone is now no longer stuck in the boot failure.
However, I am where I was before I used the utility, in a bootloop. The phone boots into the dual core screen, goes into the pulsating M screen with the ripples around it, and sits here for a few minutes. After that it repeats itself.
Any ideas on how to proceed from here on?


----------



## Verdict

What could help, I suppose, is me finding a preinstall.img as this is not included in any of the SBF's I have been able to find. However, I can't figure out where to find one (a european one, that is)

Edit: Interesting development. If I turn the phone on, it will be stuck in the bootmenu for a minute or 5, after which it turns on, for about a second or 30. It then automatically shuts down. Does that mean anything?


----------



## joeshell20

When I get stuck in a boot loop, i just wipe data and cache. That is something to try anyway. Good luck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

